# July Photo of the Month 2022



## rundunnyrun (6 mo ago)

View attachment 1131572


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

rundunnyrun said:


> View attachment 1131572


Your link does *not* work.... not for me.
🐴...


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

@rundunnyrun , can you fix the photo since the link isn't working? If you have issues with adding it, I'll gladly assist you .


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Mini harness racing on the beach.


----------



## LooneyTickAcres (Jun 23, 2015)

Sam and I taking a stroll along the local old cemetery one fall afternoon.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Enrollment period for July Photo of the Month 2022 is over. No new entries, please. The poll has been set up. Please vote! You can vote till August the 31st from now.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Our July Photo of the Month 2022 winner (5 votes) is... 📸 📷










*...gottatrot*

@gottatrot , please stay tuned. You'll receive a Private Message regarding your prizes, within few next days.


----------

